# Aloha! from Texarkana Texas



## Sifu Chambers (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been training and teaching Kajukembo for almost 20 years and would like to say Aloha! For more information on Texarkana Kajukembo go to: www.kajuknight.com Thanx, Sifu CC


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Curtis. Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2010)

Greetings...


----------



## stickarts (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2010)

Aloha and welcome Sifu!  Nice to have you on board :wavey:


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## phfman (Nov 12, 2010)

Aloha!


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to MT, I love to see more Kajukenbo people here on MT. It gives me more insight into my MA cousins.


----------

